# Marylanders?!



## WaynePaulette (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey,

So basically i live in Maryland. (who would of guessed?) I am in a couple social groups for people in this area and not a whole lot goes on in the groups. I guess people dont check social groups regularly? Either way, I am looking for some other Marylanders that might want to try and do something.

Whether it be a 'Meet and Greet', Trades or even just talk more on here. It's nice to know that you're not the only one in this area to talk to or even get tips on where the crap to go and buy stuff...

Its beneficial. Just an idea? See if anyone is interested.

Wayne


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

What part of MD do you live?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Whats up Wayne?! I live in MD as well. Hit me up anytime, I'm on the board basically everyday haha

-Chris


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

MD here also


----------



## WaynePaulette (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweet. Eastern Shore here. I'm in the Salisbury area. What parts are you guys in?

Any of you heading to repticon? I might.

Wayne


----------



## Uniceros (Mar 19, 2011)

I live in NOVA... I can see the Washington monument from my window

Edit: I will be at Repticon. I used to live in Baltimore


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Im out towards Frederick MD. I attend most of the local shows. I wont be at Repticon, cause I dont like vending two day shows.

Randy


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

dartsami said:


> Im out towards Frederick MD. I attend most of the local shows. I wont be at Repticon, cause I dont like vending two day shows.
> 
> Randy


This is good to know, as I was looking at your website


----------



## WaynePaulette (Mar 23, 2011)

I assume since you're at the Havre de Grace shows you bring your froglets and tads? (dumb question but i have to ask) Are the prices at the shows the same price as listed online? I have a friend looking to acquire a couple luecs in this area. Him and i are both building vivs now. Just seems like an easy way to acquire some froglets from you, since i know you're going.

Wayne



dartsami said:


> Im out towards Frederick MD. I attend most of the local shows. I wont be at Repticon, cause I dont like vending two day shows.
> 
> Randy


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Im in NOVA as well.. I will be at the Baltimore Repticon also




Uniceros said:


> I live in NOVA... I can see the Washington monument from my window
> 
> Edit: I will be at Repticon. I used to live in Baltimore


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

WaynePaulette said:


> I assume since you're at the Havre de Grace shows you bring your froglets and tads? (dumb question but i have to ask) Are the prices at the shows the same price as listed online? I have a friend looking to acquire a couple luecs in this area. Him and i are both building vivs now. Just seems like an easy way to acquire some froglets from you, since i know you're going.
> 
> Wayne


Yep, prices are the same. I only sell froglets, no tadpoles. I dont alway have current availability updated on the website. Im currently out of luecs, but do have tadpoles in the water.

Stop up to Havarde Grace. Its a small show, and a good chance to chat. Not too many others with Darts, but its a good place to get supplies cheaper than the petstore and not too crowded either.
Randy


----------

